# Upper Manistee



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone know the water conditions here? I am coming up Saturday early, and was thinking of fishing this stretch - M-72, plus or minus five miles... Water temp? Appreciate any river reports you can provide. Hendricksons starting to come off the water?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I just looked at the gauge. All though it is many miles down stream I think it gives an accurate picture of the river. That being said. She is still running high. Hopefully it get better in the next 36 hours.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks. Boardman. I watch that gauge too. But, like you said - it's a long ways away. Crossing my fingers. And driving up early in the am Sat. Hoping for a great day! Good luck to everyone else for the Opener as well.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

DLHirst said:


> Thanks. Boardman. I watch that gauge too. But, like you said - it's a long ways away. Crossing my fingers. And driving up early in the am Sat. Hoping for a great day! Good luck to everyone else for the Opener as well.


I think you will be ok up that far. Probably high and off color but totally fishable. I just peaked few local spots and that was the case.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks. I drove up with a new fishing buddy. He's new to Michigan, and really wanted to fish "the Holy Waters" that he had always heard about. We had a great time there. But, next time, I am gonna drag his ass over to the Manistee. I love fishing that river!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

How are the "holy waters" never fished there myself. The North Branch fished well for me on Saturday...how was the fishing for you?


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I thought the Manistee was on the NW side of the state. No wonder I get lost so much! :xzicon_sm


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I thought the Manistee was on the NW side of the state. No wonder I get lost so much! :xzicon_sm


The Manistee and AuSable are very close once the Manistee gets in the middle of the state and turns north. Literally just down the road.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I didn't know that . Sounds like a great place to go. I don't visit the middle of the state much. Perhaps I should.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

The Manistee and Au Sable start out as small streams literally just a few miles apart. They both flow south, then - at Grayling - they change course. One heads west, and the other heads east. I do understand that most of the Manistee is considered a "north west stream", but where I fish it (hence the "Upper Manistee" title), you could call it either way. IMO.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

jaytothekizzay said:


> How are the "holy waters" never fished there myself. The North Branch fished well for me on Saturday...how was the fishing for you?


I love to fish the North Branch. And, probably, the South Branch is my favorite - especially the Mason tract. But, this time of year, the SB is too high to fish safely.

The Holy Waters have earned the name. It is a beautiful stretch of water. Plenty of fish, and plenty of good sized fish. It can generate more pressure than other parts of the AS system, but you can almost always find a place to fish alone, if that is your thing. It is very easily waded. And there are numerous public access points. You should give it a try, Jay!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Im gonna have to try it...i always end up on the North or South...just thougjt the holy waters section would b over fished and pressured...


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

DLHirst said:


> The Manistee and Au Sable start out as small streams literally just a few miles apart. They both flow south, then - at Grayling - they change course. One heads west, and the other heads east. I do understand that most of the Manistee is considered a "north west stream", but where I fish it (hence the "Upper Manistee" title), you could call it either way. IMO.



I would call that the dividing line.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

DLHirst said:


> I love to fish the North Branch. And, probably, the South Branch is my favorite - especially the Mason tract. But, this time of year, the SB is too high to fish safely.
> 
> The Holy Waters have earned the name. It is a beautiful stretch of water. Plenty of fish, and plenty of good sized fish. It can generate more pressure than other parts of the AS system, but you can almost always find a place to fish alone, if that is your thing. It is very easily waded. And there are numerous public access points. You should give it a try, Jay!


That is probably its strongest point, how easy it is to wade.


----------

